# Ecoboost



## Blklab (Aug 1, 2003)

So I am getting ready to make the purchase. Just wanted to check back with everyone.

Still happy with the ecoboost in the F 150?

Thanks


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I'm curious as well. How many miles do you have an what is your current driving style with hand calculated mileage? Also what is the model, trim, features, and axle ratios you have?


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

Ecoboost F150 sounds great, but it has the same transmission as in my truck, which is pretty crappy.


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

My nephew has one I drove it the other day and it didn't run very smooth. The engine really shakes bad and that causes the entire truck to shake. I told him that he needed to take to the shop since it only has about a thousand miles on it. I haven't talked to him since, I will ask him the next time I see him.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Jason Glavich said:


> Ecoboost F150 sounds great, but it has the same transmission as in my truck, which is pretty crappy.


What year of truck and what problems do you have?


----------



## MIChessies (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a new F 150 with ecoboost and couldn't be happier. Great ride; good mileage and it looks great!!!!


----------



## P4PLABS (May 3, 2010)

I have the 2011 FX4, 6.5' bed. The ecoboost is smooth, powerful and quick, getting me right at 19mpg w/ alot of bumper to bumper in and out of Denver daily. My best highway mileage was at 21.8 over 1000 mile round trip. I pulled a fully loaded 7x14 enclosed trailer from GA to CO and got 15mpg (basically just under what I was getting w/ my last 5.4L)
I don't think you'll be dissappointed!


----------



## skelso (Apr 29, 2009)

2011 extended cab 4X4 13K miles in 4 mos. 21mpg hwy empty, 17mpg in town, 9mpg pulling my 21' bay boat (4K pounds), 12mpg pulling 12' lowboy w/ Polaris and training gear.

My previous 4 trucks have all been Lariat or King Ranch crew cab dually 4X4 diesels. I decided to make a big change this time and was a bit scared that it was the wrond decision but no complaints so far.


----------



## Blklab (Aug 1, 2003)

Thanks just waiting for mine to come in.......


----------

